# Converting a Spektrum DX6i to ratchet operation



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back, in the thread "RC Stick conventions" [ mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/11/aft/122498/Default.aspx ] Andre mentioned that Spektrum had a part for converting a stick from spring return to ratchet operation. I found my local r/c hobby shop had one in stock (SPM9007, $2.99) so I fitted it this morning and took some photos.

First, here's the manual page telling you how to take it apart:











_[Sitting on top and holding it open is a very useful tool - 6" Phillips head screwdriver bit for my power driver. It handles most electronic dismantling jobs.]_


So we take the back off and take a look. Our new part (blue arrow) is at the top, and the return spring is shown (blue oval.)











With the back off, we find the two gimbal mechanisms - on the right the throttle with a smooth metal strip (blue oval) and no return spring, and on the left the ele/ale stick with a ratchet surface (red oval) but no screws or mounts for a strip.












So a quick rummage around in the bits box produces a long bolt that will fit the top hole and a short one for the bottom (blue rings.) (For some reason they are different size holes.) I bolted in the strip and then removed the centering spring with tweezers (red arrow.)










_That was it. No more holding the stick to keep the engine moving!_


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Well Documented ! Thanks for posing. I'll be following in your footsteps soon. Strange they wouldn't supply appropriate screws with the part since they knew you would need them.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Strange they wouldn't supply appropriate screws with the part 
Randy, 
I think the part is intended to make the throttle a ratchet - replacing that smooth piece of metal.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The ratchet is on the throttle only for model airplanes in mind, having a ratchet on the aileron part of the controller would make for some funny barrel rolls (expert pilots only! lol) 

I have the same controller but haven't rc'ed any of my engines yet, Maybe I should starting with a remote whistle on my C-19.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete:
Thanks for posting this info. I have the same controller and use it for my Ruby but could not get the part I needed. The folks said I had to send it to them to install the ratchet. Do you know if Hobby town would carry this part? Thanks. Later RJD


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I tend to be cheap...I would just make my own from a peice of brass stock. I have done that several times on the older style radios....probably will do so on the spectrum too one of these days. I'll report back.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The folks said I had to send it to them to install the ratchet. Do you know if Hobby town would carry this part? 
The Spektrum website says your dealer can order the part, and has a dealer look-up by zip code. I don't know Hobbytown. GPA Hobbies in Crofton, MD, just ordered 3, so you can always ask them to mail you one! 

I would just make my own from a peice of brass stock. 
Given that there is a strip already inside to use as a pattern, I see no reason why not. But it is only $2.99 for the part!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete I did purchase my Radio from a hobby town dealer so that is why I asked if they might be able then to order. I'm not a wize on looking things up on with a computer. Later RJD


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I am with Eric. The ratches are too coarse for me (I tried it). A simple plain strip works better.
Regards


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Henner, 
What about installing the strip with the "detent" pointing out instead of in? 

Chas


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 17 Nov 2011 03:27 PM 
Henner, 
What about installing the strip with the "detent" pointing out instead of in? 

Chas 

That's an idea! Haven't tried that (too simple I guess







).
Regards


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I did purchase my Radio from a hobby town dealer so that is why I asked if they might be able then to order 
I couldn't find it on their website. I suggest you give them a call and ask them to order it for you. 

The ratches are too coarse for me 
What about installing the strip with the "detent" pointing out instead of in? 
I have no idea what you guys are talking about. 

The DX6i TX comes with a smooth strip on the throttle, which you can replace with this SPM9007 or a brass strip if you want it to stay where you put it instead of moving smoothly. 

I wanted to remove the return spring on the stick controlling direction so I don't have to hold it all the time. The supplied part works perfectly. 
Henner - what do you mean about the ratchet being too coarse? The teeth are very fine, as you can see in my photo. In any case, the objective to hold the stick either full up or full down means the coarseness of the ratchet is irrelevant.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

"...But it is only $2.99 for the part! "

It is more the time and gas or postage to go find it then the price of a bit of metal.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
I am cheating. I use one transmitter to run 2 locos at the same time (at least with the old DX6 you could bind 2 receivers). So I need the "smooth" throttle on both channels. I run some of the piston reverser Accucraft locos with the Johnson bar only, as there is no cut-off and the real throttle is just in series with the reverser. 
Regards


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

I use HobbyKing R/C gear for my Ruby and have converted my transmitter so that the left hand stick is the throttle and the right hand stick controls the Johnson bar.

I modified the LH stick following the instructions on the 'Sandstone and Termite' website which is almost identical to the conversion here.

I made my detent spring out of a piece of a metal breath mint tin.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I made my detent spring 
I just got back to my DX5e and took out the centering spring. It's not clear it needs anything rubbing on the detent to hold it in place.


----------

